# TC(traffic control) Rate estimator

## dashang

in tc how can i know which class is using how muchbandwidth....

Rate estimator is option of TC ..but i don't know how to use Rate estimator...

please provide me example of Rate estimator.....

----------

## chithanh

Please provide and explain your current tc configuration, and describe precisely which information you want to extract from it.

----------

## new_item

 *dashang wrote:*   

> in tc how can i know which class is using how muchbandwidth....
> 
> Rate estimator is option of TC ..but i don't know how to use Rate estimator...
> 
> please provide me example of Rate estimator.....

 

http://mailman.ds9a.nl/pipermail/lartc/2007q2/020802.html

Examples for root class:

```
# tc qdisc add dev ppp0 root estimator 1sec 8sec sfq perturb 10
```

```
# tc qdisc add dev eth0 root estimator 1sec 8sec sfq perturb 10
```

```
# tc qdisc add dev wlan0 root estimator 1sec 8sec sfq perturb 10
```

 *Quote:*   

> The above example (1sec 8sec) says this:
> 
>   read the counters every "1 second" and give me the EWMA average
> 
>   rate over an interval of "8 seconds".

 

```
tc -s qdisc show
```

```

qdisc sfq 8001: dev wlan0 root refcnt 5 limit 127p quantum 1514b perturb 10sec 

 Sent 14368892 bytes 191559 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 0 requeues 0) 

 rate 559960bit 933pps backlog 0b 0p requeues 0 
```

----------

## dashang

Thank you sir its working now....

i have change tc class

```
tc class change dev eth6 parent 1:7 classid 1:7ef est 1sec 8sec hfsc sc rate 1000bit ul rate 512000bit
```

i know about this two parameter only 

ul  means ---> Higher Limit 

sc  ---> Lower L Limit

can you tell me what is rt and ls parameter ???

Currently i am using HFSC algorithm for queuing .....but i have read on Google..HTB scheduling is faster ....

change   HFSC to HTB  which parameter i have to change ????

----------

## dashang

which scheduling is better ..HTB or HFSC ??????

----------

